# P45- its taxing...



## Sugarbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Would anyone have any advice for me?

I left my last employer (the NHS) on the 31st August and I have not received a P45. I am at my witts end trying to get one.

I have tried everything, the hospital that I worked for dont let you speak to payroll directly, but a "payroll queries" line . They told me any requests I have to apply in writing! Total rubbish, the lady said to me I have to apply in writing if I want a P45- she was a "comuter says no" call taker. Everyone who leaves one of the biggest NHS trusts in the country has to apply by letter for a P45?   Dont be so flamming ridiculous. Anyway I wrote to them. No response . 

I contacted my department line manager. He gave me the email of three different people in HR. You guessed it, no response.

I have been to my old department, rooted through my pigeon hole, no pay slip (they always used to go to my work address) and no issue of P45.

I have been on an emergency tax code for 4 months now. I am worried if I cant get a P45 before April I wont then get a P60 and wont be able to get my tax rebate (which of course will be enough to make me a rich chick).

Surely it is my legal right to a P45? Any suggestions? AlisonM, was it you with an HR background, perhaps you know of something? Any of you wizzards can perform miracles? Or some medical help, I think Im busting an aneurysm...

Cheers 
Louisa x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2010)

You're entitled to a P45 by law and should get one automatically. Your old employers have to send part of it to the tax office, so it should get produced automatically by the payroll system when you terminate your employment. I worked fr a software house writing payroll systems for 12 years - it really isn't that diffcult so goodness knows why it should be so difficult to get one!

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/Taxes/WorkingAndPayingTax/DG_10013512


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 3, 2010)

Keep hastling them, and maybe an approach to the Tax office, I think they can produce one, but not sure. It may be an arse but look forward to those rich chick days


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 3, 2010)

One of the girls on my course had all her paper work lost by the HR department in the hospital she'll be working at. I've been getting my salary since september yet this girl hasn't had a penny. It's the same for another of the girls but she hasn't even had her contract given to her. Techinically that one is not even employed by the NHS. Something that is vital to the course I'm doing.

Tom


----------



## MCH (Jan 3, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Keep hastling them, and maybe an approach to the Tax office, I think they can produce one, but not sure. It may be an arse but look forward to those rich chick days





rossi_mac said:


> Keep hastling them, and maybe an approach to the Tax office, I think they can produce one, but not sure. It may be an arse but look forward to those rich chick days



I agree. *Phone the tax office. * They will probably ask you to write in toask to be assessed for 09/10, and if you do, they will send you various forms which you complete and return to the tax office and eventually hopefully it should all get sorted out. (I think any dealings with your previous emploiyer come from the tax office, which will save you having to contact them again.)

Speaking from experience, the tax office are very efficient so with luck you should get it sorted fairly quickly once you get in touch with them.

Good luck, and keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## cazscot (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a similar situation a few years back, was getting nowhere with my prev employer so in despiration phoned my local tax office, they in turn phoned the HR department and within a week I had my P45.  So I would def contact your local tax office.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Flamming paper-pushers.

I am writing to the 'Battle-axe HQ' as we speak (The Royal College of Nursing) to demand something or other in their assistance department. I am sure I cough up my membership payement for more than my monthly leaflet advising me how to claim the tax back on washing my tights. Barking mad the lot of them. Nonsense letter number 1 underway.

Thanks for the link N,  had already seen the website this evening before my rant. It says it is my legal right to get a P45 so I shall be sending the Hawaii' 5-0 round in the morning to get them arrested  . Seriously how do I put that into action?

Im feeling aggressive. What should I be threatening them with please??


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 3, 2010)

I was an IT consultant and worked in lots of different areas. I'm also ashamed to say I used to work for the Department of Stealth and Total Obscurity, now called the DWP. I believe you are legally entitled to a P45, they are legally obliged to provide one in a timely fashion. Do you have a friendly solicitor who could write a letter for you? Or could you write again, to a 'relevant' specific individual and send it recorded delivery so it must be signed for?


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 3, 2010)

MCH said:


> I agree. *Phone the tax office. * They will probably ask you to write in toask to be assessed for 09/10, and if you do, they will send you various forms which you complete and return to the tax office and eventually hopefully it should all get sorted out. (I think any dealings with your previous emploiyer come from the tax office, which will save you having to contact them again.)
> 
> Speaking from experience, the tax office are very efficient so with luck you should get it sorted fairly quickly once you get in touch with them.
> 
> Good luck, and keep us posted how it goes.



Thanks MCH.

Do you know if I should contact my local tax office or the one that my payroll use? I was on the Tax office website this evening and I entered in a code off my payslip and it said my managing tax office was in Glasgow (I work in London). Who is best to follow it up?

Thanks


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Lou,

Nowdays most tax offices are really helpfull. 

If you don't want to phone an 0845 number search at* http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php *for a geographic 01/02/03 number for a 'local office'.

When you phone up ask them about claiming for fixed expenses. (Footwear or uniform cleaning allowance.)


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 3, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Flamming paper-pushers.
> Im feeling aggressive. What should I be threatening them with please??



Hmmm evil part of me speaking here!!!

threaten to abduct their milkman and fill there milk bottles with laxatives??

PS Good luck with it all.


----------



## MCH (Jan 3, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Thanks MCH.
> 
> Do you know if I should contact my local tax office or the one that my payroll use? I was on the Tax office website this evening and I entered in a code off my payslip and it said my managing tax office was in Glasgow (I work in London). Who is best to follow it up?
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure, but suggest you start with the local number in your phone book or yellow pages, as they will send you in the right direction. (I think that's where I started originally)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 3, 2010)

hi lou, definitely get onto the tax office. when i had epic issues with mcds not giving me my p45, i rang the taxman and they gave mcds a rather threatening phone call. They can actually be really helpful.

Like you though, I'm still on an emergency tax rate due to p45 cock ups


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, your replies have been really helpful xx

(Sam they must owe you a fortune by now!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Thanks guys, your replies have been really helpful xx
> 
> (Sam they must owe you a fortune by now!)



 probably well over ?300 or so


----------



## Caroline (Jan 4, 2010)

As a legal requirement you should be given a P 45 when you leave any employment.

When I left WH Smith they told me I wasn't entitled to one as I'd only worked part time. I made a copy of their letter and sent it on the the Pay Role section of my new employer and a copy with a covering letter to the tax office. A couple of weeks later I got a P45 with a letter of appology saying it was an admin error. WOnt tell you what I said ,but it wasn't polite.

But also to add insult to injury my new employers didn't get references from my old employers for a year. I got taken on because I have worked here before and the interview panel had access to my old service record.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Thanks MCH.
> 
> I was on the Tax office website this evening and I entered in a code off my payslip and it said my managing tax office was in Glasgow


 

Surprised it didn't say India !!!!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 4, 2010)

My manageing tax office is Tyglass (think that's how it's spelt) in Wales, but my paymaster is in Yorkshire...


----------



## Caroline (Jan 4, 2010)

And when you do get your P45 and get your tax sorted, if you're very lucky you may even get a tax refund. Hope it's sorted for you soon thoe.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 12, 2010)

Just an update, thanks guys for your help....

I just called the tax office for the first time in my life, and they were really helpful- just like you said!!!

I am currently being taxed at 20%, she has given me a list of a couple of details she needs and then I can get my tax code changed over the phone. Fabulous.

Still dont have a P45 from my previous employer, but they have submitted their part to the tax office so that is a start.

I forgot to ask though, will I get a nice juicy tax rebate then? Do I need to wait to April to get it??


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 12, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I forgot to ask though, will I get a nice juicy tax rebate then? Do I need to wait to April to get it??


 

I was self-employed PAYE for years, all my tax rebates came in April.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 12, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I forgot to ask though, will I get a nice juicy tax rebate then? Do I need to wait to April to get it??


 
The Tax man usually processes rebates within a few weeks now, especially for PAYE. Self employed is different.

Would be interesting to say what your previous employers would say about your putting a claim in for interest lost or worse still interest paid if because of their delays they'd caused you hardship?

It's also odd how the tax office have you P45, have your NI code on a new PAYE scheme (new company) and haven't tied the two together before now - goes to Northerners comment on another thread, government and computing don't go together.

What happens when big brother happens I don't know, with this lot and their skills the population count will probably rise to 250 plus million as we all have multiple identities on each of the government systems 

Good that it's sorted at last


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Einstein said:


> ...It's also odd how the tax office have you P45, have your NI code on a new PAYE scheme (new company) and haven't tied the two together before now - goes to Northerners comment on another thread, government and computing don't go together.
> ...



When working on designing payroll systems, I discovered that some tax office rules CAN'T be applied to computers - some of the tax rules applying to teachers in the Shetland Isles revolved around dates/days in month and couldn't be applied to a decimal system. You'd think that they would have realised long ago that most people would be paid by a computer system, but apparently not. We often also had to ring up to get some tax rules clarified and no-one (at all!) could give us definitive answers so we could code our systems accordingly. Contrary to some people's beliefs, computers are stupid and can't work if rules are ambiguous!


----------

